

BrowserCouch is an in-browser MapReduce  implementation - bdfh42
http://hg.toolness.com/browser-couch/raw-file/blog-post/index.html

======
j_baker
Very cool idea. I'm still trying to figure out what good this would be though.

------
adg
Original blog post about it (with comments) here:
<http://www.toolness.com/wp/?p=580>.

------
aulizko
I think Vladimir Vukićević is right - SQL definitely is not the best
persistence platform for the client side.

